# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ازمون ۲۳ مهر و ۷ ابانو از دست دادم

## Zigzag

۳ هفتس ی مشکلی برام پیش اومد نتونستم بخونم 
ازمون ۲۳ مهر و ۷ ابانو از دست دادم 
حالا چطور شرو کنم 
برا ازمون ۲۳ مهر تقریبا همه چیو خونده بودم ک اینجوری شد

----------


## _Aurora82_

سلام ببین ب نظرم طبق بودجه بندی 21 آبان بخون و فقط پیش نیاز هاشو از 7 آبان بخون و کلا تمرکزت رو مباحث 21 آبان باشه و آزمونای قلم چی تایم جبرانی ام داره میتونی برسونی بعدا و اگ بخوای الان مباحث 7 آبان رو بخونی تا آخرش همش یه آزمون از قلم چی عقب میمونی، البته قلم چی عمومی هارو آروم پیش میبره فک کنم حداقل عمومی هارو میتونی برسونی
موفق باشی

----------

